# xf86-video-via-0.2.2_5 requires pciVideoPtr typedef



## ccc (Jul 17, 2009)

hi

I try to install kde-lite from ports on my freeBSD 7.0, but it stops with the followind error message:
	
	



```
===>  xf86-video-via-0.2.2_5 requires pciVideoPtr typedef.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-via.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers.
bsd# whereis pciVideoPtr
pciVideoPtr:
bsd# cd cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers
cd: Too many arguments.
bsd# cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-via
bsd# make config
===> No options to configure
bsd# make configure
===>  xf86-video-via-0.2.2_5 requires pciVideoPtr typedef.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-via.
```


----------



## ccc (Jul 17, 2009)

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers
# make config
```
and disable via video driver solved this problem.

greetings
ccc


----------

